# Sorteggi Champions 26 agosto 2021 ore 18. Fasce, Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Agosto 2021)

Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.

Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky

Ecco tutte fasce, dopo gli spareggi


1^ FASCIA: Chelsea, Villarreal, Atletico Madrid, Manchester City, Bayern Monaco, Inter, Lille, Sporting
2^ FASCIA: Real Madrid, Barcellona, Juventus, Manchester United, Psg, Liverpool, Siviglia, Borussia Dortmund
3^ FASCIA: Porto, Ajax, Lipsia, Atalanta, Zenit San Pietroburgo, Benfica, Shakthar, Salisburgo
4^ FASCIA: Bruges, Young Boys, Milan, Malmoe, Wolfsburg, Dinamo Kiev, Besiktas, Sheriff

FASE A GIRONI


1^ giornata: 14 e 15 settembre 2021
2^ giornata: 28 e 29 settembre 2021
3^ giornata: 19 e 20 ottobre 2021
4^ giornata: 2 e 3 novembre 2021
5^ giornata: 23 e 24 novembre 2021
6^ giornata: 7 e 8 dicembre 2021
FASE A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA


Ottavi di finale, andata: 15, 16, 22 e 23 febbraio 2022
Ottavi di finale, ritorno: 8, 9, 15 e 16 marzo 2022
Quarti di finale, andata: 5 e 6 aprile 2022
Quarti di finale, ritorno: 12 e 13 aprile 2022
Semifinali, andata: 26 e 27 aprile 2022
Semifinali, ritorno: 3 e 4 maggio 2022
Finale: 28 maggio 2022


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...



Che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Agosto 2021)

La terza fascia mi sembra anche molto competitiva eh, ci son squadre tipo il Lipsia o il Porto che di terza fascia hanno ben poco.... c'è il serio rischio di girone della morte (ma sul serio, dove è dura anche solo arrivare 3 per l'Europa league)

L'unica speranza di un girone combattuto è beccare in fascia 1 villareal/lille/sporting, allora con una di terza fascia discreta e una big in fascia 2 sei in un girone difficile si, ma quantomeno combattuto...


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona


Sul serio. Però c'è da dire che la CL non ha partite facili, per assurdo un sorteggio troppo semplice rischia di farti fare figuracce.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul serio. Però c'è da dire che la CL non ha partite facili, per assurdo un sorteggio troppo semplice rischia di farti fare figuracce.


Può essere, ma cercherei di evitare un girone con City Psg e Lipsia... vorrei delle squadre dove almeno possiamo lottare per fare qualche punto e sognare il passaggio del turno


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Passare i gironi sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Agosto 2021)

Gli ultimi anni in Champions beccavamo sempre il barca  
Non mi aspetto niente di meno


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2021)

Lille - Siviglia - Zenit 

ne bastano due


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Agosto 2021)

My 2 cent:
SPORTING BARCELLONA AJAX MILAN


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma cercherei di evitare un girone con City Psg e Lipsia... vorrei delle squadre dove almeno possiamo lottare per fare qualche punto e sognare il passaggio del turno


Chiaro che nemmeno un girone della morte ci fa bene. Insomma, come in tutte le squadre, sarei più contento del giusto equilbrio.


----------



## Route66 (25 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che il Dio del calcio ce la mandi buona


Il Dio del calcio ci ha abbandonato dopo la sera del 23 Maggio 2007 quando ha rimesso le cose a posto dopo la tragica serata di due anni prima..... speriamo che ripassi da queste parti!!!
PS: il PSG nel girone lo becchiamo al 100%!!


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


La seconda fascia e proprio assurda.
E non potendo beccare un italiana (Juve) non ci resta che sperare nel Siviglia.
Questo vorrebbe dire niente spagnola nella prima fascia... Sperando nello Sporting.
Nella terza fascia sono tutte giocabili a parte il Lipsia.

Probabilità di finire quarto : moltissime.
Con un po' di fortuna possiamo passare il turno... Come e pure possibile uscire con le osse rotte e la bellezza di 0 punti... Cosa che non dovrebbe mai essere successa nella nostra storia


----------



## Cenzo (26 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma cercherei di evitare un girone con City Psg e Lipsia... vorrei delle squadre dove almeno possiamo lottare per fare qualche punto e sognare il passaggio del turno



E fu così che pescammo proprio City Psg e Lipsia...


----------



## Milo (26 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

1a fascia scandalosa, solito culo dei ladri.

con questo sistema osceno di dividere le fascie potremmo pure passare.... come potremmo far 2 punti se va bene.


----------



## Gamma (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Ottimismo ragazzi. Le squadre di seconda fascia sono terribili, ma Villareal, Lille e Sporting(volendo anche Chealsea e Atletico) per la prima fascia sono affrontabilissime.
La terza fascia ha ottime squadre ma ce la giochiamo con tutte.

Insomma anche prendendo una grossa in seconda fascia, potremmo cavarcela comunque e passare il turno, sicuramente faticando com'è giusto che sia in CL.

Quando ci accostano sul mercato i bidoni tutti a fare la voce grossa su quanto non siano da Milan ecc., adesso che siamo in CL iniziamo a mettere le mani avanti sul fatto che "forse" ci qualificheremo per l'EL con il terzo posto? Siamo sempre il Milan, la CL è roba nostra e sono sicuro che diremo la nostra nella fase a gironi, perché siamo alla pari, più o meno, con almeno 20 delle 32 squadre qualificate.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Sogno: Sporting/Villareal, Dortmund/Siviglia, Salisburgo e Milan.

Realtà: Chelsea, PSG, Lipsia e Milan.

Che roba quei 2 buchi nel ranking UEFA, avremmo tranquillamente potuto essere in terza fascia. Ecco perché conta l'EL. Comunque ora, al termine di questa sagione rimarremo con un solo buco negli ultimi 5, fra tre stagioni saremo liberi da buchi e si spera che finalmente di essere costantemente tra prima e seconda. I gironi senza squadra "cuscinetto" sono tostissimi.

Non si scappa, i 3/4 anni di sofferenza veramente in tutto sono obbligatori.


----------



## eldero (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sogno: Sporting/Villareal, Dortmund/Siviglia, Salisburgo e Milan.
> 
> Realtà: Chelsea, PSG, Lipsia e Milan.
> 
> ...


Vero. 
prima fascia molto meno spaventosa della seconda. Dobbiamo essere fortunati li. Sulla terza bene o male ci siamo


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


.


----------



## bambagias (26 Agosto 2021)

Mi piace pensare che tutte le altre squadre stanno facendo gli scongiuri per non beccare il Milan in quarta fascia


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Abbiamo un buon 40% di 'prendere una "squadretta" in prima fascia
Prenderemo una big in seconda fascia.
Non possiamo temere nessuno in terza fascia, altrimenti stiamocene a casa.
Dai, speriamo di non essere sfigatissimi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Ci siamo anche noiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Come minimo ci tocca un bel gironcino del tipo:
City
PSG
Porto


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Regolamento così da ********** che la seconda fascia è nettamente (ma nettamente) più pericolosa della prima.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Previsione:
Sporting PSG Salisburgo e andiamo a comandare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi anni in Champions beccavamo sempre il barca
> Non mi aspetto niente di meno


La differenza è che, rispetto a dieci anni fa, beccarli non sarebbe più una sciagura così grande!


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Miglior girone possibile : Sporting, Siviglia, Salisburgo, Milan

Peggior girone possibile: Bayern/City, Liverpool/PSG, Lipsia, Milan

-Dalla prima fascia sarebbe un bel colpo prendere Sporting, Villarreal o Lille (Chelsea e Atletico comunque migliori delle altre due). 
-Dalla seconda fascia sarebbe buono prendere Siviglia e Dortmund, ma anche Man. U. o Barcellona. 
-Dalla terza fascia bisognerebbe evitare Lipsia e Porto, ma sono tutte lì. 
-Dalla quarta fascia tutti preferiranno evitare noi 

Previsione: Chelsea, Barcellona, Shaktar, Milan

Con lo Shaktar di De Zerbi che potrebbe "a sorpresa" farci male. 

In tutto questo mi chiedo ancora a cosa servì autoeliminarci dall'EL e fare il "patto segreto" con la Uefa. L'unico risultato è quello di non avere nemmeno una squadra materasso nel nostro girone e rischiare di arrivare ultimi.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La terza fascia mi sembra anche molto competitiva eh, ci son squadre tipo il Lipsia o il Porto che di terza fascia hanno ben poco.... c'è il serio rischio di girone della morte (ma sul serio, dove è dura anche solo arrivare 3 per l'Europa league)
> 
> L'unica speranza di un girone combattuto è beccare in fascia 1 villareal/lille/sporting, allora con una di terza fascia discreta e una big in fascia 2 sei in un girone difficile si, ma quantomeno combattuto...


E prega Dio di non farci arrivare terzi,proprio quest'anno con 6 rivali in campionato fare l'Europa League vorrebbe dire suicidio,tanto mica la vinceremmo.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Agosto 2021)

Quelle che vorrei: Bayern Monaco, Real Madrid, Ajax.
Poi ovviamente lamentiamoci delle fasce però non sia mai fare l'europa league...


----------



## unbreakable (26 Agosto 2021)

quanto tempo è passato? mi sembra una eternità..voglio ringraziare pioli e tutta la squadra..non abbiamo vinto nulla è vero, ma almeno abbiamo sfatato almeno questa maledizione..

vada come vada ,io non sono tra quelli pessimisti..per me c'è la giochiamo con molte squadre..in fondo abiamo tenuto testa allo united anno scorso..che seppur un allenatore scandaloso non sono proprio degli scarpari..


----------



## Konrad (26 Agosto 2021)

Non mi linciate ma io stanotte ho sognato: Lille, Borussia Dortmund, Porto e Milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Finalmente posso seguire i sorteggi della Champions da "protagonista". 
Molto probabilmente beccheremo un girone molto difficile, tuttavia non importa, l'importante è esserci. Tra qualche anno potremo dire la nostra, ma per farlo è necessario essere presenti in Champions League con costanza. 
Poi certo, un po' di fortuna non guasterebbe!


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Siamo il Milan...!


----------



## mil77 (26 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> La seconda fascia e proprio assurda.
> E non potendo beccare un italiana (Juve) non ci resta che sperare nel Siviglia.
> Questo vorrebbe dire niente spagnola nella prima fascia... Sperando nello Sporting.
> Nella terza fascia sono tutte giocabili a parte il Lipsia.
> ...


Io voglio il psg di gigio


----------



## kipstar (26 Agosto 2021)

essendo in quarta fascia ovviamente il girone sarà molto impegnativo.
molto importante per noi sarà la squadra della seconda fascia, perchè probabilmente (spero) ci giocheremo la qualificazione con loro....

non lo so se per quelle di prima fascia che ci prenderanno in quarta fascia saranno contenti o meno.....però la seconda della serie A in quarta fascia credo che non faccia piacere a nessuno.


imho.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


io farei un bel girone Man City,Psg,Milan e Porto

che ne pensate?


----------



## davidelynch (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...



Vado a come vada quello che conta è esserci, sputare sangue e fare di tutto per tornarci. Forza Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io voglio il psg di gigio


con ibra che lo provoca ahahahahahaha

sono emozionato per i sorteggi.... assurdo!!


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io farei un bel girone Man City,Psg,Milan e Porto
> 
> che ne pensate?


A me sta bene tutto, anzi meglio grandi partite per spingere la società a scrollarsi il Giannino dalla testa.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io farei un bel girone Man City,Psg,Milan e Porto
> 
> che ne pensate?


Ho provato a fare il sorteggio da un sito apposta e mi è venuto fuori questo:







Non tanto meglio...
Rendiamoci conto che potrebbe accadere per davvero


----------



## sunburn (26 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> E fu così che pescammo proprio City Psg e Lipsia...


Nah. Dalla seconda fascia beccheremo il Barcellona o il Real come al solito.
Mi aspetto un girone molto sfortunato. Già il fatto che torniamo in Champions proprio nell’anno in cui né Barcellona né Real sono in prima la dice lunga sulla nostra fortuna.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho provato a fare il sorteggio da un sito apposta e mi è venuto fuori questo:
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1202
> 
> ...


I gobbi rubano anche nei siti non ufficiali


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Comunque non pensavo sarei stato teso, o meglio impaziente. Quanto é cambiato il panorama calcistico in questi anni.

15 anni fa ero cosi:







Adesso  :


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


La verità è che esclusa qualcuna, qualunque squadra pescheremo è piu forte di noi.
Ma va bene, in fondo non abbiamo nulla da perdere. 

Godiamoci questo ritorno in Champions. Già risentire la musichetta sarà un'emozione stupenda, finalmente.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul serio. Però c'è da dire che la CL non ha partite facili, per assurdo un sorteggio troppo semplice rischia di farti fare figuracce.


Infatti, ricordarsi della contentezza di Galliani quando è uscito in Deportivo la Coruna


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La verità è che esclusa qualcuna, qualunque squadra pescheremo è piu forte di noi.
> Ma va bene, in fondo non abbiamo nulla da perdere.
> 
> Godiamoci questo ritorno in Champions. Già risentire la musichetta sarà un'emozione stupenda, finalmente.


Infatti, uno step alla volta. Cerchiamo prima di passare da quarta fascia a terza, consolidare la squadra e dare un'identità precisa al gioco. Poi si potrà parlare di superamento di gironi. Poi raggiungere costantemente i quarti (prime 8 d'Europa, cosa non banale). E poi possiamo dire di avercela fatta, ma é durissima e serviranno 3-4 anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho provato a fare il sorteggio da un sito apposta e mi è venuto fuori questo:
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1202
> 
> ...


Ti diro che sarebbe bellissimo, dopotutto.
Tornare a giocare all'Allianz, al Bernabeu e alla Cruiff Arena mi sembra un sogno dopo tutti questi anni.

Tanto in questa edizione non abbiamo nessuna ambizione, è la prima, godiamocela comunque vada.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti, uno step alla volta. Cerchiamo prima di passare da quarta fascia a terza, consolidare la squadra e dare un'identità precisa al gioco. Poi si potrà parlare di superamento di gironi. Poi rggiungere costantemente i quarti (prime 8 d'Europa, cosa non banale). E poi possiamo dire di avercela fatta, ma é durissima e serviranno 3-4 anni.


Ma si chissenefrega ragazzi. Godiamocela, ce la siamo meritata proprio dopo gli anni del Piccione, il cinese, la squalifica.

Nessuno piu di noi milanisti si merita questo meraviglioso ritorno. Tanto il vero obiettivo sarà qualificarsi di nuovo, con continuità, recuperando piano piano la nostra dimensione.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Villareal PSG e Salisburgo il mio sogno.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma si chissenefrega ragazzi. Godiamocela, ce la siamo meritata proprio dopo gli anni del Piccione, il cinese, la squalifica.
> 
> Nessuno piu di noi milanisti si merita questo meraviglioso ritorno. Tanto il vero obiettivo sarà qualificarsi di nuovo, con continuità, recuperando piano piano la nostra dimensione.


Già solo sentire quella musichetta e poter giocare contro i migliori sarà meraviglioso. 

Poi pero' non biasimo nessuno, perché il Milanista quando vede la coppa non ci vede più  , e poi se vediamo i club in prima e seconda fascia ti assicuro che nessuno vuole averci, basta fare un giro negli altri forum. Insomma il Milan per molti rimane ancora il Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Già solo sentire quella musichetta e poter giocare contro i migliori sarà meraviglioso.
> 
> Poi pero' non biasimo nessuno, perché il Milanista quando vede la coppa non ci vede più  , e poi se vediamo i club in prima e seconda fascia ti assicuro che nessuno vuole averci, basta fare un giro negli altri forum. Insomma il Milan per molti rimane ancora il Milan.


Beh tra pescare il Milan e lo Sheriff c'è una bella differenza.
Noi siamo una outsider chiaramente ma venderemo cara la pelle vedrai. Non sarà facile per nessuno batterci.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho provato a fare il sorteggio da un sito apposta e mi è venuto fuori questo:
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1202
> 
> ...



Anche nelle simulazioni la juve becca la squadra materasso di ogni fascia ahahah clamoroso


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


Possiamo solo pregare , nei miei incubi vedo già Chelsea o Bayern, PSG e Lipsia.... Svegliatemi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2021)

Fondamentale pescare bene in prima fascia. Ed evitare il lipsia in terza... poi possiamo giocarcela per passare. Ibra permettendo sia chiaro


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Possiamo solo pregare , nei miei incubi vedo già Chelsea o Bayern, PSG e Lipsia.... Svegliatemi


Non ho grosse pretese, inutile sognare.
Anche dovessimo beccare 2-3 squadre forti me la godrei comunque.

Quanto mi mancava la Champions League.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho grosse pretese, inutile sognare.
> Anche dovessimo beccare 2-3 squadre forti me la godrei comunque.
> 
> Quanto mi mancava la Champions League.


Questo è vero, però l'agitazione rimane


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2021)

Con qualunque squadra con cui ci imbatteremo avremo difficoltà, sono tutte squadre (tolta quarta e in parte terza fascia) che giocano regolarmente in Europa
Vero che si dovrebbe puntare ad andare avanti, superando i gironi come spetta al Milan, ma al momento non siamo in grado di competere con le big
Piuttosto che beccarmi 3 squadre semplici, sarà emozionante affrontare le vere grandi dell'Europa, come non succede da quasi 10 anni
Ricordiamoci che non è scontato tornare in CL il prossimo anno, la concorrenza è agguerrita e non ci siamo rinforzati abbastanza. Vedere certe partite potrà aspettare altri anni...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Con qualunque squadra con cui ci imbatteremo avremo difficoltà, sono tutte squadre (tolta quarta e in parte terza fascia) che giocano regolarmente in Europa
> Vero che si dovrebbe puntare ad andare avanti, superando i gironi come spetta al Milan, ma al momento non siamo in grado di competere con le big
> Piuttosto che beccarmi 3 squadre semplici, sarà emozionante affrontare le vere grandi dell'Europa, come non succede da quasi 10 anni
> Ricordiamoci che non è scontato tornare in CL il prossimo anno, la concorrenza è agguerrita e non ci siamo rinforzati abbastanza. Vedere certe partite potrà aspettare altri anni...


Concordo.

Se becchiamo un girone agevole sulla carta, secondo me saranno tutte partite toste ma possiamo ampiamente passare il primo turno.

Se becchiamo un girone di ferro, sarà improbabile farcela, ma sarà divertente comunque.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 26 agosto 2021 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League. Il Milan ripartirà dalla quarta fascia. Si rischia il g_irone di ferro.
> 
> Diretta alle ore 18:00 su Sky
> 
> ...


*Inter - Juventus - Atalanta - Milan*. In pura teoria, può succedere?? O ci sono dei vincoli?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> *Inter - Juventus - Atalanta - Milan*. In pura teoria, può succedere?? O ci sono dei vincoli?


No squadre della stessa nazione.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No squadre della stessa nazione.


Lo immaginavo, grazie mille.


----------

